# Arbor Max Insurance--Anyone use them?



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 21, 2010)

I am trying to understand what this company is actually about. I do not want to get into any bad rapping, here, I just don't understand how this company operates. With their full page ads in TCIA and other trades, I would think this was a large, successful company. I am wondering, now, if that's true. If you have had any experience with them, good or bad, I'd appreciate knowing about it. Thanks.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 21, 2010)

*While I'm on the subject of insurance----*

Please post your General Liability insurer. I'm looking for a new company, as Safeco was bought out, and its buyer is getting out of tree company coverage.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 22, 2010)

*I'm surprised---*

that I do not see one reply to this post. If Arbor Max is as big an insurance company as they seem to appear with their full page ads in our trades, why no replies to this post, as I know this site has so many guys, and some gals, who are working professionals in our biz.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine is underwritten by West Bend Mutual, a regional player that does not write in Texas.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use Hartford. It's my understanding that the guy who started ArborMax actually used to work for Hartford, and left to start this company. I looked into a policy with them a few years ago, but decided against it due to my comfort level with Hartford, and also ArborMax was slightly more expensive. However if I was to expand my business into other areas which Hartford doesn't cover, I'd definately look to ArboxMax as a suitable alternative.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 22, 2010)

Right now we are with Risc Inc on our gen. liability. I only know a couple tree service owners in Austin but based on my observations there a year ago half those guys aren't carrying ANY ins.


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 22, 2010)

Westfield for the last 5 years. They've been pretty good and seem to be in line for liability judging from some of the insurance threads on AS. We just filed our first claim thanks to a bunch of brain dead gross stupidity on my part so we'll see what happens when it's time to renew.
Phil


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 22, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Westfield for the last 5 years. They've been pretty good and seem to be in line for liability judging from some of the insurance threads on AS. We just filed our first claim thanks to a bunch of brain dead gross stupidity on my part so we'll see what happens when it's time to renew.
> Phil



The company we are with now won't write you if you have ever had a claim so I would imagine if I ever have one they won't renew us.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 23, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> The company we are with now won't write you if you have ever had a claim so I would imagine if I ever have one they won't renew us.



?? What good is an insurance company who will not accept a reasonable claim once in a while (fortunately I have not had one.. but seems that one could have one).. does not make you a bad person just :censored: happens. A rope could break in your rigging .. of course they could say should have inspected your rope better


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 23, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> ?? What good is an insurance company who will not accept a reasonable claim once in a while



About as good as ours is.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm insured by Tapco underwriters, inc. threw Nationwide...Use to be insured threw Erie ins company until there rates went threw the roof at time of renewal, and never filed a claim or have had one ever (knock on wood).


----------



## massarborist (Aug 23, 2010)

Try Farm Family insurance. They also do my commercial truck, workers comp, and coverage for equipment. I also have pestcide license coverage, which is about $150.00 extra. They give me different rates based on the type of work being done. So come audit time, keep good records. Higher rate on the tree work, smaller rate on the landscaping. I am about 60/40 tree work versus landscaping. Paid about $1700.00 for one year. Truck insurance was extra. Hope that helps.


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 24, 2010)

I have arbormax, I haven't had any issues with them. Going on second year now. And as for the TCIA full page add, you have to be a member of the TCIA to get arbormax coverage.


----------



## massarborist (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't think Arbormax was underwriting policies in Mass. yet


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 24, 2010)

massarborist said:


> I didn't think Arbormax was underwriting policies in Mass. yet


They do, I started with them last august.


----------



## mic687 (Aug 24, 2010)

I use West Bend Mutual, so far I have not needed them but the price is reasonable.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> I have arbormax, I haven't had any issues with them. Going on second year now. And as for the TCIA full page add, you have to be a member of the TCIA to get arbormax coverage.



Never heard of the TCIA membership rule, until now. Wonder why Rook never mentioned it to me. You sure you got that right?


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 26, 2010)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Never heard of the TCIA membership rule, until now. Wonder why Rook never mentioned it to me. You sure you got that right?



Hi, as of last year it was a requirement. ( At least that's what was told to me by my insurance rep) without getting into it deeply, it's supposed to be more of a specialized, custom designed policy for tree care pro's. Errors and omissions, equipment, etc. Honestly, dunno how they react to a claim, as I haven't had one yet (knock on wood LOL) I picked up a fler at a trade show, called them, and they had their MA rep call me. The rest is history ha ha....


----------



## ArborMAX (May 20, 2011)

*ArborMAX Insurance Program*



Sunrise Guy said:


> I am trying to understand what this company is actually about. I do not want to get into any bad rapping, here, I just don't understand how this company operates. With their full page ads in TCIA and other trades, I would think this was a large, successful company. I am wondering, now, if that's true. If you have had any experience with them, good or bad, I'd appreciate knowing about it. Thanks.



Sunrise Guy
i was just forwarded this post. Therefore I am new to this site and just learning about the members and forums. I am the VP of Marketing with ArborMAX Insurance. We specialize in tree care companies and the tree care industry. We operate in 50 states and our underwriters and staff have between 5 and 25 years experience each in strictly tree care coverages. This is our specialty. We sell coverage and while I would like to provide all the additional exposure coverage we provide at no additional cost to show you you what i mean, this isnt the right place and time according to rules of posting here. We provide liability, auto, crime, umbrella, inland marine..or the full package as we call it to any tree care company who qualifies and they do not have to be a member of any association. In order to access our very competitive and sought after workers compensation coverages you do need to be a member of the TCIA and either be an accredited company or have a CTSP (certified treecare safety professional) on board. The CTSP is a relatively simple and inexpensive process but provides safety leadership and brings a safety culture to the those organizations that embrace this. We are proud to be associated with the TCIA and the leadership and direction they bring to the industry. One last item I will add is that we recruit 3-5 agents per state to sell our program. These agents must be qualified and involved in the tree care industry. we look for agents that insure tree care companies and understand the insurance needs of the tree care industry. We choose to do this to ensure the integrity of our program. We are not out to mass market a product that looks good on paper and is cheap, we take pride in our ability to customize the coverages to the needs of each individual tree care company. I often run into tree care companies that ask their agent to get them a quote from us. when their agent finds out they cannot directly access us for the reasons i stated above, they realize their commission may be affected by going thru someone else and they often go back to their tree care client and say that our program isnt for them. I will let you read between the lines from there.
Thank you
Brian Tunge
VP ArborMAX
989-953-7411
[email protected]


----------

